# Increase throttle response/make power over 4k rpms



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

So I saw something on this subject buried in another thread so I thought I'd post a new thread because this deserves a little attention.

All you have to do is open up your air box lift up the air filter and pull on this a little hard and it pops right out nothing breaks it's just a crappy piece of plastic gets in the way of air entering your system. Then put everything else back in place. 

I only have buttdyno at this point, but it goes straight to redline under full acceleration, and feels more responsive overall.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zackdawley said:


> So I saw something on this subject buried in another thread so I thought I'd post a new thread because this deserves a little attention.
> 
> All you have to do is open up your air box lift up the air filter and pull on this a little hard and it pops right out nothing breaks it's just a crappy piece of plastic gets in the way of air entering your system. Then put everything else back in place.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, right...... BTW, it has a purpose or it wouldn't be there. I suspect they are a lot better at engineering than you.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

Lol buttdyno...


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Lol buttdyno...


As in how it feels in the seat... First time you've heard the term?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## KDubGTI (May 24, 2004)

I was literately about to walk to the garage to install my K&N drop in filter when I saw your post, so while I was at it, I pulled this plastic shield out.

Not sure if you are still running the stock filter, but between the K&N and removing this air box insert, I do notice a big difference in throttle response and the way the car accelerates. 

And note, I was already running the Neuspeed Power Module and with this air box mod plus the K&N...the Tig feels way more responsive and feels more powerful than just the Neuspeed module alone.

The only thing that concerns me is that perhaps this plastic piece was there to prevent water coming into the intake to prevent the engine from getting hydro-locked. But my guess is removing this makes the engine as susceptible to hydro-lock as any after market intake would? Just guessing here.

Good post, man...thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

zackdawley said:


> As in how it feels in the seat... First time you've heard the term?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yea, never heard that term.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

KDubGTI said:


> The only thing that concerns me is that perhaps this plastic piece was there to prevent water coming into the intake to prevent the engine from getting hydro-locked. But my guess is removing this makes the engine as susceptible to hydro-lock as any after market intake would? Just guessing here.
> 
> Good post, man...thanks!


I believe it's a sound deadener, just like the turbo muffler. The intake is on top of the radiator, it would take a ton of water to even suck up a drop.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

It's installed for snow. It stops snow from entering the air filter area and possibly freezing up and restricting air flow or soaking your filter. Unless your doing 50 plus in a snow storm, it's useless. 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Triple6 said:


> It's installed for snow. It stops snow from entering the air filter area and possibly freezing up and restricting air flow or soaking your filter. Unless your doing 50 plus in a snow storm, it's useless.
> 
> Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


I honestly don't see how snow would get that far in the system... It definitely makes the engine quieter though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> I honestly don't see how snow would get that far in the system... It definitely makes the engine quieter though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thats what VW calls it. 
The intake for air is just below the lip of the hood. If you are driving fast enough, snow can get into the intake system. With the engine sucking in air and a dry snow pushing in the front, yes snow can get in there. How do bugs and leaves get in there? 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I did this last night. The car sounds so much better


----------



## Khelms (Apr 25, 2019)

Are there any risks to removing this plastic, snow guard piece? I spend most of my time in Georgia and Florida so I don’t have a need for this piece I don’t think. And if it improves throttle response while also making the engine sound better, win-win.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Khelms said:


> A...if it improves throttle response while also making the engine sound better, win-win.


It won't.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Khelms said:


> Are there any risks to removing this plastic, snow guard piece? I spend most of my time in Georgia and Florida so I don’t have a need for this piece I don’t think. And if it improves throttle response while also making the engine sound better, win-win.


Nah. Being down there, you'll be good removing it. 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No plans to remove mine, snow and ice happens here and at the in-laws. Anyone running this?

https://afepower.com/afe-power-31-10254-magnum-flow-pro-dry-s-air-filter

Thoughts vs the K&N drop in?


Sent while on the run


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

where you guys get the k&n air filter from? i went to there website they have tiguan and tiguan ll whats the differences? for US tiguan is 2.0L right ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> where you guys get the k&n air filter from? i went to there website they have tiguan and tiguan ll whats the differences? for US tiguan is 2.0L right ?


This is the K&N 

https://www.knfilters.com/air-filters/cars-and-trucks/33-3005-replacement-air-filter


Sent while on the run


----------



## It’s Accrual World (May 31, 2019)

Can the snow screen be put back in (i.e. remove for summer months and keep in for winter)? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, easily.

I did this mod on my GTI and didn't notice much of a difference. Probably won't do it on my Tiguan as my wife doesn't need the extra noise.


----------



## dmnyc87 (Jun 5, 2019)

Just removed the snow filter and dropped in a new K&N filter. These two changes, coupled with the Neuspeed power module and Carista OBD change to "direct" throttle response has made ALL the difference. You can feel and hear the engine breathing better after the filter modifications, and the throttle lag issues are a thing of the past. 

I bought this car 3 weeks ago and was sorely disappointed with the stock power profile of the engine. It is literally a different car now. The best part to me is the smooth around-town driving profile when in "normal" mode....but a quick shift into "sport" mode and I'm off to the races!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't have my R-Line yet as its being shipped from the east coast, however I already have the turbo inlet pipe and power module from Neuspeed ordered. Thanks for this thread OP, will do snow shield removal mod asafp! :beer:


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I yanked the screen and installed the K&N filter (PN 33-3005) yesterday and drove 200 miles. 10 minutes total installation time.
My ears are not too keen to notice any sound difference, but initially I sensed a minor throttle response/delay which seemed to to have sorted itself out by the end of my drive. MFD is indicating a two MPG gain with mostly highway driving.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No plans to remove mine, snow and ice happens here and at the in-laws. Anyone running this?
> 
> https://afepower.com/afe-power-31-10254-magnum-flow-pro-dry-s-air-filter
> 
> ...


That's what I just installed. Honestly as much as companies defend the use of oiled filters I just don't think it's worth it... Plus just using a vacuum cleaner gets it 90% clean.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Got it done today. K&N drop in + snow plastic removed + obd change to direct; I did notice a bit better on the response and the sound of engine did changed too. During the removal of original filter i see a lot of bugs on the snow plastic noting on the original filter is that normal? when i was removing the snow plastic i yanked to hard and break it does anyone know where to buy one for replacement.(just incase i had to drive to NY). or anyone wanna sell me the one you removed?


----------

